# imbrattata la libertà di delacroix



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2013)

Il noto quadro in cui la “Matrianne” guida il popolo alla rivoluzione un’opera di forte valore storico per la Francia, ieri sera, poco prima della chiusura è stato imbrattato, per fortuna pare solo a livello superficiale, da una turista di 28 anni che ha fatto una scritta nella parte inferiore della Libertà di Delacroix, con un evidenziatore.La turista è stata subito fermata da un agente di sorveglianza e da un visitatore. Chissà quale  messaggio la turista ha voluto apporre alla base della Libertà , forse, un monito?
Forse un niente da fare è stato tutto inutile? forse la libertà è una chimera?
Questo non ci è stato comunicato ma  il fatto che la turista avesse tirato fuori dal suo zainetto o borsetta che  fosse un evidenziatore e scritto sulla simbolica tela esposta al Louvre, con tanta naturalezza, ci fa pensare che , probabilmente non ha valutato bene il suo gesto. Oppure, lo ha valutato bene ma  sperava, essendo un orario vicino alla chiusura, di non essere notata, noncurante comunque dei servizi di sicurezza e delle telecamere che al Louvre controllano tutto, figurarsi un’opera di tale importanza simbolica come  la Libertà di Delacroix.
Devo comunque  dire che al Louvre, i sistemi di sicurezza, gli allarmi  quelli che  suonano si ci si avvicina  alle  opere, per intenderci, sono posizionati per moltissimi di questi grandi quadri alla base e, nei loro intervalli di posizionamento, possiedono delle “zone buie”. come  faccio a saperlo? Semplice, le foto che troverete nell’articolo le feci io stesso due anni fa al Louvre e, noterete  in quella col pittore che  sta riproducendo un’opera, ovviamente autorizzato dalla direzione  del Louvre, dove sono posizionati, mentre  nell’altra in cui spunta una testa di un turista  noterete che praticamente è vicinissimo alla Libertà di Delacroix, tanto da poterla anche  toccare, senza il benché minimo problema  visto che  l’allarme ha  le zone  di “buco”, proprio per l’intervallare degli infrarossi,  nelle parti laterali.

	
	
		
		
	


	





​


----------



## devastata (8 Febbraio 2013)

Turista      italiana?

Liberaci da nonno Silvio!


----------



## Alessandra (8 Febbraio 2013)

che orrore...come ha osato toccare Delacroix!!!!

il simbolo della Liberta'...di questi tempi, questo atto di vandalismo (fatto con leggerezza, secondo me, neanche con particolare intento) sembra persino simbolico!!!


----------

